# Moving to Ireland



## favarini (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello!

Im moving to Ireland (from Brazil) and I like to bring my hedgehog too.

I don't know the rules or procedures for this. Can you help-me?

Thanks!
Favarini


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You'll have to find out what the rules on importing animals to Ireland are. First I'd start with finding out if they are even legal to keep there. Google will be your friend here. Just as a warning, it tends to be very difficult moving animals between countries. Hopefully you have several months to get everything straight before you go.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

i'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
they won't allow hedgehogs on a plane.

Even if they say he can be transferred in a "special" compartment, I don't think the temperature would be correct. It would probably be too stressful for your little one.

I suggest you Start looking for a rehome.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I believe that the hedgehog would have to stay in quarantine for 6 months as well. That would mean you wouldn't see them during that time.


----------

